# Scary background DVD for party



## bindibirch29 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a really creepy dvd loop to play in the background of my Halloween party. I can't seem to find one or a suitable download anywhere. I found YouTube clips for a company called twisted ambience but they no longer seem to exist. Any suggestions?


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

These aren't free, but offer either a HD digital download or SD DVD.

http://atmosfx.com/collections/atmosfearfx

They can play on a TV, Window, Wall or Hollusion...


----------

